# Trinexapac Ethyl now in granular form



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not sure if it's the first one of the granulars, but Bioadvanced brand (took over for Bayer lawn and garden) now has a granular version. Not sure how effective it'll be, but interesting. And a bit expensive for all but very low rates. It's called SLOW MOW.

Edit: it has been mentioned in other threads but I don't see a dedicated one.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Ryan knorr talked about this in one of his last videos. Curious how well it works and if the general public will actually want to buy it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Lesco had this for a while. I think anderson also has a version. The price is high for it at $9.23/ksqft bag rate. Remember that you need to reapply every 2-3 weeks to avoid rebound. An automower (husqvarna 315X) might be a better investment.

There is one big problem with the granular, even distribution. Your overlaps and spreading needs to be on point (just like spraying) to avoid too much or missed sections.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'd like to see root uptake active PGRs in granular form eventually, like a new generation of long-lasting active ingredients that last for a month or more at a time. Not sure if the chemistry is feasible.

I might use the bioadvanced product if I have a small area and can't split a bottle with other people. Or it might be good for a single app before an overseed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A gallon (128oz) of tnex is currently at $154 on amazon. Using 0.33oz/ksqft, we are talking about $0.40/ksqft.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

And while it's not intended to be used this way, I bet someone will experiment to see if it's soluble--and then how it works as a (very expensive) spray app.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Green said:


> I'd like to see root uptake active PGRs in granular form eventually, like a new generation of long-lasting active ingredients that last for a month or more at a time. Not sure if the chemistry is feasible.


This would be amazing. 1 Application of granular with slow release provides growth regulation for months.... however I'm sure they'd price out to the equivalent of what you'd pay a lawn service for mowing.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Also, did they change the formula? or is it a different compound?

I thought that Tnex must be absorbed through leaves?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:
 

> Also, did they change the formula? or is it a different compound?
> 
> I thought that Tnex must be absorbed through leaves?


They say to apply to dry grass and not water in. I don't get it. But it seems to be working. It must be root absorbed, and it definitely is a greens grade granule. It smells similar to Headway fungicide.

I used it on my overseeds, which they recommend against. It'll be interesting to see if it slows down the new grass germination, too, which would be bad.

I looked at the other thread on this product, as well as the Andersons Governor G product label. It does not say to apply to wet grass, either, except on Bermuda. But Greendoc says to. I think I will do some experimenting to see how it works best. Maybe they are counting on dew and the (older) leaf blades that drape on the ground to absorb it.

I have done full rate on dry grass so far.

Once a few days before seeding, and in conjunction with Propiconazole a few days after seeding.

And on another area, i applied the regulator right at seeding time.

I will try half rate on damp grass for the next area (with Propiconazole for rust a few days later)...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I used this on a few overseeds in 2020, and now have some conclusions. Best results were on naturally damp grass due to light rainfall prior to application, and then no rain for a day or so after. That said, it also worked to some extent on dry grass (as the label says), and damp grass with rain following soon after. It was easy to apply but expensive. I did get a manufacturer rebate.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see root uptake active PGRs in granular form eventually, like a new generation of long-lasting active ingredients that last for a month or more at a time. Not sure if the chemistry is feasible.
> ...


Since we discussed this, I did more research. Trinexapac-ethyl does have root uptake, but one of the selling points when it came out was the additional foliar uptake. I'd still eventually like to see a product that lasts for more than 4 weeks between applications, though.


----------



## timmybluegrass (Oct 19, 2020)

A small thing to add in here: I found this at Lowes for $3.99 a bag. It is not a product I would otherwise consider, but for $4 it is a no brainer for a little experimentation.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Green said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


Paclobutrazol and flurprimidol are both taken up by roots and come in granular form. I know Anderson's for sure makes a product with paclobutrazol. You could easily get a month out of it and a little harder on poa too.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> Paclobutrazol and flurprimidol are both taken up by roots and come in granular form. I know Anderson's for sure makes a product with paclobutrazol. You could easily get a month out of it and a little harder on poa too.


Thanks. All of those were detailed in an article I read. I'll probably start researching specific products before I make my final decision. But I'll likely go with Trinexapac-ethyl (liquid) again when all is read and done. It seems to be the best compromise at this point, taking into account phytotoxicity, cost, etc.

Is the month you mentioned possible at half rate? And when you say Poa, do you mean only Poa annua? I have very little of that, but a lot of Triv. Answers to these questions, along with cost effectiveness and availability, could sway my decision.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Green said:


> Turfguy93 said:
> 
> 
> > Paclobutrazol and flurprimidol are both taken up by roots and come in granular form. I know Anderson's for sure makes a product with paclobutrazol. You could easily get a month out of it and a little harder on poa too.
> ...


You may be able to get a month at half rate but you wouldn't get as much suppression if that makes sense. Paclobutrazol is hard on poa annua but I'm not sure about triv. When using Trimmit (paclobutrazol)on cool season putting greens or fairways, specifically on bentgrass the poa is suppressed more than the bentgrass giving the bentgrass a competitive advantage and allows it to grow in on the poa.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Turfguy93, I'll add Paclo to my list of stuff I'd like to try someday. But I have no idea where I would be able to get the Andersons product, let alone how affordable it would be, if I wanted to try the granular. And the large bottles of Trimmit liquid, even if affordable, would have to be split with others. Also, I'd have to research how good it is on Tall Fescue, as well.

All things considered, I'm fine with going with T-Nex again for now. I know how it works on my lawn.


----------



## CH-Johnson (Apr 28, 2017)

I just applied Governor G gradual to my Bermuda this evening. I read the damn label 4 times and missed the part about not watering in, so I ran my sprinklers for about 1/4-1/2 inch of water a couple hours later. Did I mess up and will I not get as much benefit out of the application?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

CH-Johnson said:


> I just applied Governor G gradual to my Bermuda this evening. I read the damn label 4 times and missed the part about not watering in, so I ran my sprinklers for about 1/4-1/2 inch of water a couple hours later. Did I mess up and will I not get as much benefit out of the application?


That will be interesting. You'll know in about 4-5 days if it's working.


----------

